# NT's children funniest questions



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

When I was around 7, I asked my history teacher, what would happen in like 1000 years? Would we still call the Middle Age the Middle Age?


----------



## Temporal Turtle (Jun 20, 2015)

"What if we all see colors differently?"


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

2nd day at my new school, on the way there, when I was 3-4 y/o : "Again?!" **Staggered Voice**
Trying to convince my aunt to not bring me there


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Mother : What happened to the TV?

Me : Maybe the presentators didn't wake up!?

(after having broken it )


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

At the store when paying, so loud that the whole line could hear: "Mom, you're not stealing something again, are you?" 

Don't remember it myself but apparently she was pissed.

(She never stole anything, don't know where the question came from)


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

After my bike was stolen, mum is it true that orphanages exist?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I apparently asked my dad "what's beyond the sky?" when I was like 3? I don't remember this lol. He said "more sky" and I didn't seem satisfied.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

what is your favorite color of the alphabet?


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Teacher : What do you want to become when you'll become an adult?

Me : a hero from a cartoon


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Question

When I turned 6, I was allowed to choose what I wanted to be for Halloween.

Mom: What do you want to be? Princess? Fairy?
Me: Can I be the devil?

I dressed in red pants with flames, a pitchfork, tail and Satan facemask.

I'm glad my parents said yes.

----------------------------------------------------------

To be honest, I didn't ask many questions. I mostly made statements. If I was asking permission, I usually disobeyed and did what I wanted anyway.


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

Some of these are not questions exactly, but I did say many hilarious things in my childhood!


_"Mom, does the host on tv see me just like I see her behind the screen?"_ - Me around 3-5 years old.  It would've been creepy if the host could see into our house! With the technology we have today it could be possible however!
_
"I'm so lonely, I want to build a robot friend. Dad, can you teach me?"_ - Me around 5-9, but my dad's too overly protective so he didn't give me anything. Nor he could teach me because his area of expertise is fixing bigger machines. I also asked him to switch career for a toy factory work so I could get more toys (despite the fact China is a long way from here...)

_"Hey, that's the buck from that card game!"_ - me around 3-5..? Not sure. Yeah, I saw a black child and it can be considered racistic. At that age I had no clue, but I embarrassed my parents! 

...

I have said these too, as a child I must've had an endless imagination (I envy the child-me):

_"Can I touch the moon with this long stick if I reach high enough?"
"Can I grow fins if I swim enough?" 
"I will learn to fly if I keep jumping from the swing long enough! Must keep practising."
"I will kill them with a deadly bite!"
"I will become blind if I look at a blind persons eyes! I don't want to become blind." _

(Somehow these make me sound like my favourite ENFP's today...)
...



WikiRevolution said:


> Teacher : What do you want to become when you'll become an adult?
> 
> Me : a hero from a cartoon


Quite descriptive, but for me it was an original concept of a character I wanted to become.  But sure, there were more cartoon role-models for me (usually villains or stereotypical xNTJ's) than real-life ones.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

During a rerun of Different Strokes, as a kid I asked my dad "Why does he have a show but I don't?" I saw Arnold Jackson (played by Gary Coleman) as a talented kid and I thought I was very talented and deserved my own show. My dad told me Coleman was actually older than he looked and was an experienced actor. I was completely satisfied with that answer.

Looking back I could have asked that about any other child character on TV but I had to pick the one that wasn't actually played by a child. I wonder how the conversation would have turned out if I had asked that about an actual child actor.


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

Not sure if my 5 year old is an NT yet, but here are a few of my favorite questions from her:

Her: What is a liquor store? Is it a place where you pay to get licked?
Me: No honey. I don't think those kind of stores are legal in our state.

Her: I want to be Jesus when I grow up. How would I do that?
Me: Start a cult or join one and work your way up.

Her: Are there such things as zombie angels?
Me: God no! Could you imagine horrible that would be though? Flesh-eating undead who can also fly? Humanity would have no chance.

What does it mean when you get fired? Does someone burn you with flames?


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

elpis said:


> Not sure if my 5 year old is an NT yet, but here are a few of my favorite questions from her:
> 
> Her: What is a liquor store? Is it a place where you pay to get licked?
> Me: No honey. I don't think those kind of stores are legal in our state.
> ...


Sounds NT to me, what kind do you think she is?


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Why are people so stupid?


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

"Mom, can we get food from the drive-through?" 
"No" 
"Why?"
"You get cancer from those" 
"Like, all of a sudden? Like the tumor just grows fast while you're there and suddenly you have proper cancer?" 
"...Yes" 
"But why do people go there? Don't they know?" 
"People are idiots"

She could've just said she didn't want to line -__-" I was probably around 5.


----------



## Twisted Mind (Aug 28, 2014)

When I was 2 years old I heard my mom and her friend discussing lonely people and named one man who was in his twenties and a woman in her sixties whom were both without a partner, at very separate moments during their conversation.

I entered the conversation with serious tone and offered a very logical solution:
"Perhaps _(XXX)_ could marry _(XXX)_, and the problem would be solved?"

Now that I think of it in a cognitive-function perspective it gets pretty interesting - Obvious Ti/Ne usage apparent at such an early age.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

You need more makeup.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Mum, Why are we *almost* rich?


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Mum, you can tell me you adopted my brother.


----------

